# a warning if you use play mats for blocking..



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Found this post today on Planet June blog. A word to the wise..
http://www.planetjune.com/blog/warning-foam-blocking-mat-colour-transfer/


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very important to remember!


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! Important to know.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

One way to keep colors from running would be to cover each block with contact paper.


----------



## valm (Mar 23, 2013)

I considered buying these tiles last year and was put off by the bright colours. I am using a large piece of white polystyrene retrieved from packaging around a kitchen appliance.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry this happen to you. But thanks for sharing your experience so this doesn't happen to one of us.


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I use these color mats. After they set up in the configuration I wanted, I covered them with a very large clear plastic bag ad then and old flat whit sheet.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I always use older towels or the larger beach towels and lay on top of my dryer. I Use dryer as cats wont sleep on the item drying normally, be patient does take time , I do turn garment over and  use dry towel for other side turning it over does speed up drying with fresh dry towels. I have never pinned and item down just use my hands for smoothing it all out to size.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for the info.
What would it do with a toddler/baby using these mats???
Could be toxic.
I wonder if this issue has been brought to the attention of the proper authorities for investigation and safety testing.
Does anyone know?


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information. I use a large bath towel when blocking my shawls.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I use them. They are perfect. Mine are only primary colors and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

thegrape said:


> I use them. They are perfect. Mine are only primary colors and haven't had a problem.


I use them too and in primary colors. However, I always cover the tiles with a large terrycloth table cloth.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The tiles I have used are charcoal, gray and pastel colors and I've had no problems. That said I sent a set of bright colored ones to my late cousin who reported no problems.

Not to be a "basher" but I wonder if the country of origin might not be a larger factor in the issue. We've all read the horror stories of baby formula tainted with dangerous chemicals and toys painted with lead paint from China...so I'd be more inclined to look at the country of manufacture than anything else.

We tend to think that all countries manufacture products with the same level of safety standards and we have learned the hard way, that's not true.

Children's play mats should not be "leeching" dye or anything else! These are items we entrust out most valuable resource to...our children (not to devalue anyone's knitting or crocheting). I hope the situation was reported to the retailer!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for this - I bought the play blocks, but haven't used them yet - will definitely check to color problem first!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

AFter posting on this thread I gave t he issue more thought. For a period of time I worked in the plastics industry. Generally color is added into the raw material before the item is formed. Obviously if color is leaching out, the color was added AFTER the item was manufactured...hmmmmm. Color "pellets" are added to synthetic materials PRIOR to extrusion and not after! I have experience in injection molding and blow molding manufacturing process". I'm really at a loss to understand the leeching of color! 

If other chemicals were introduced to t he product(s) this could be an explanation. I'd really like more information.

There should be no need to cover these items with other materials (sheets, towels, contact paper) as the color blending would have taken place before the items were extruded during the manufacturing process!

I agree there is a problem here but darned if I can figure it out! The heat of t he injection/molding process should "set" the color, making leeching a moot point. If you were using heat that exceeded that used in the manufacturing process the tiles would melt long before giving up any "color transfer".


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

My matts are a plain grey...because i thought about this, when i went looking for matts for blocking..I found mine at home depot..and they are used i think for work outs etc...but when i block something i always cover the matts with a plain light colored sheet pinned over the matt. this would devastate me if i had color leaking...ss...


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the warning!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

My mats have a road scene on one side. I always use the wrong solid color side to block and have never experienced any problems. Purchased at Tuesday mornings


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought my set of mats from knit picks and didn't think they were too expensive. If I had ruined something with other mats, I would have been very upset.


----------



## nana618 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hesska said:


> My mats have a road scene on one side. I always use the wrong solid color side to block and have never experienced any problems. Purchased at Tuesday mornings


That is what I do also and never had a problem.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I purchased a exercise mat (blue) and I have had no problems when blocking, I just roll it up when I am done using it, but thanks for the info.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have this set and would hate to ruin any of my projects.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I had some of those blocks but after reading this I will only use the ones I got at KnitPicks. They are the best.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I always use towels between the mats and my garment just in case.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I use the playpads but pad them with towels. That way I get a deeper surface to pin into as well as protection from the pads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I hope everyone who has these blocks will read this.. thank you so much for the post!!!!! I bought the more expensive ones that are 'Golds Gym' brand... I always think to myself.. I should of looked harder and saved some money but mine were only $20.00 so I didn't over pay too much... they are all grey and I use a towel on top to help dry faster...


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

We had the blue squares on our boat for cushioning on our feet. After a few weeks the blue started to bleed and turned our feet blue. (blue footed boobies) I think it also has to do with the age of the squares, older- more color run.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I have mats on sale from Sam's. They are primary colors on one side and black on the other. After reading this, I'll be sure to use the black side in case the color would leech. I'm thinking it could possibly leech through a towel or sheet, so safer than sorry.

The warning is appreciated.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

There's a posting about making your own blocking board. Just search

Making Your Own Blocking Board


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good point. I bought these foam matts from a commercial business online. They are white and 2 x 2 in size. No worry about color bleed and much easier on the eyes to work with.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I have and have used them many times and no color has come off on mine. So I am very thankful.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never blocked anything yet but do have a hat I need to block. I thought you put a towel on the blocking mats before you block and not directly on the mats. I'm still learning all the ins and outs...


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder if putting them in a bath or vinegar would solve any problems. Thank you for the info. I bought some, but they don't have the letters on them. I will check out them to make sure they don't bleed first before I use them.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to say, the first thing that popped into my head was, "Were they made in China??" I use a heavy foldable cardboard mat (Dritz Superboard) from a fabric store with blocking wires and pins and just love them. Never had a problem with color transfer and the board has all sorts of squares and measurements on it as a guide.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, I never thought this topic would be so popular. I actually block my stuff on the spare bed. I put down an lid shower curtain, then the damp item and pin it. It is a little soft, so I have toyed with the idea of getting the mats..hence my interest when I sew the blog post. Also I know others on the forum have them.

If you go to the site I gave the link to you'll see that:
1. the color transferred washed out.
2. She gives details about testing her mats, and how you can do yours. She hasn't gotten rid of them, or suggested that they aren't OK to use. Here's the link again so you don't have to go to page 1. 
http://www.planetjune.com/blog/warning-foam-blocking-mat-colour-transfer/


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Judithlynn said:


> One way to keep colors from running would be to cover each block with contact paper.


Just plain Saran wrap works, too!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

martyr said:


> Found this post today on Planet June blog. A word to the wise..
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/warning-foam-blocking-mat-colour-transfer/


This is really good to know!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. I'm sorry this happened to you, but sounds like you took care of the problem immediately and that probably saved you a lot of headaches and heartaches.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is so good to know. Thank you. :-D


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Regardless of the fibre after handwashing the item to be blocked i then always spin them in my washing machine. The spinning has never affected anything.
Virtually every thing is dry by the following day.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I NEVER use the spin cycle! Alpaca can easily be stretched (or as it is called Grows) under those conditions.

I really have to wonder about the origin of the mats that bled. Earlier I mentioned that I worked in the plastics industry (I actually was a plant manager). Color beads, properly blended with both "virgin" and "reclaimed" material, then heated and formed should NOT bleed color at all. The heat of the entire manufacturing process should "set" the color so that this does not happen. Truly, I wonder if the mats that bled were not properly manufactured. These kinds of things seem to be happening with increasing regularity as we import good without knowing how they were processed. Worse yet, we don't always know what chemicals, or chemical process' were used.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

In my early 20's i was an assistsnt hotel services manager in one of the largest hospitals in the uk .we had a main corridor that was1/4 of amile long and covered in red rubber floor tiles. Every time they deep cleaned red colour used to flow out of them.
Virtually anything that i have ever had that was red used to run.
As part of a course i did we were led to understand that red dye stuffs are very difficult to fix and invariably bleed.

Ps i ALWAYS use the spin cycle on all types of fibres including alpaca and have never had any problems and have been knitting for 30 years. 
Machine washing yes can damage fibres as heat and agitation can cause wool fibres to felt
With spinning there is non of that merely the action of centrifugal force drawing the water out.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Good to know! Glad mine are white (and haven't transferred color to dark yarns so far). :thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz, I didn't mention anything regarding felting. I'd never put Alpaca or any fine hand washable in the spin cycle and I've been knitting for nearly 50 years. I also spin.

Simply rolling the item in several thick towels will absorb as much water as the spin cycle and you don't have to "reshape" the item.

When yarns are marked to be hand washed, that's what it means..hand wash - no machine involved.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for the info but I am sorry for the mishap.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this- i was about to buy some, my friend had an idea ... to buy a sheet of white foam insulation that one puts on the outside of their house before applying the siding, can cut it to whatever size you might need... also can tape them tog.if need to have smaller pieces for storing with masking tape or duct tape , comes in different thickness as well , was wondering if anyone has tried this :?:


----------

